# Eurabia = Ευραβία ή Ευραραβία;



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Όρος καθιερωμένος από πολλούς συγγραφείς, με μικρή διάδοση και στα ελληνικά.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurabia
Eurabia, a portmanteau of "Europe" and "Arabia," is a political neologism referring to Europe becoming subsumed by the Arab World, because of European leaders' perceived capitulation to Islamic influences and/or continued immigration and high birth rates of Muslims in Europe.

Ευραβία

Δεν είναι ανεξήγητη, υπό το φως των ανωτέρω δεδομένων, και η ολοένα και συχνέστερη [_sic_] εμφάνιση του όρου «Ευραβία» (Eurabia), εσχάτως σε άρθρο του Niall Ferguson.
http://www.diplomatia.gr/index.php?module=column&clid=37&aid=772

Η ήπειρός μας τείνει να μεταβληθεί σε μια «Ευραβία», προειδοποιεί ο Βρετανός ιστορικός του Χάρβαρντ, Νάιλ Φέργκιουσον, για να λάβει την απάντηση του Αμερικανού συναδέλφου του, Φίλιπ Τζένκινς, από τις σελίδες της γερμανικής εφημερίδας, Sueddeutsche Zeitung, ότι η Ευρώπη παραμένει ένα ισχυρό χριστιανικό κάστρο και πως οι ισλαμοφοβικές θεωρίες «είναι καλές για να πωλούν βιβλία, αλλά αγνοούν την πραγματικότητα».
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_world_1_04/10/2007_243796


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2009)

Μια (και γενικότερη) απορία εδώ: Αφού η Ευρώπη «τείνει»να γίνει Αραβία, δεν θα έπρεπε το κύριο (πρώτο) συστατικό να είναι το «Αραβία» και να δώσει κάτι σε Arabrope ή «Αραβρώπη»;


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2009)

Γιατί όχι _Ευραραβία_; (μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολα κατανοητό από το _Ευραβία_)


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2009)

Έχετε δίκιο και οι δύο. Για το πρώτο πρέπει να μέτρησε το ευφωνικό του πράγματος — και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα. Για το δεύτερο (υπάρχει σε αρκετά ευρήματα σαν _Ευραραβία_) το πρώτο και κύριο που θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε είναι μια διόρθωση του τίτλου. ΕΚΤΟΣ αν πούμε ότι με το κουτσό _Ευραβία_, τουλάχιστον κρύβεται ο κακός σχηματισμός, ενώ με την _Ευραραβία_ μένει ισχυρότερη η εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για ευρωπαϊκή Αραβία.


----------



## socratisv (Jun 14, 2009)

*Eurabia = Ευραβία | Eurarabia = Ευραραβία*

Στα λίγα άρθρα που βρίσκει κανείς στο διαδίκτυο η Ευραβία βρίσκεται (σχεδόν πάντα) εντός εισαγωγικών, σε αντίθεση με την Ευραραβία. Επίσης, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η " Ευραβία" έχει, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, αρνητική σημασία σε σχέση με την Ευραραβία [μήπως αυτά τα βγάζει ασυναίσθητα η κυριακάτικη νύστα;] . 

Eurabia - (Eurabian ?) | Ευραβία - ευραβικός
Eurarabia - (Eurarabian - Eurarabic?) | Ευραραβία - ευραραβικός
Eurasia - Eurasian | Ευρασία - ευρασιατικός
Eurafrica - Eurafrican | Ευραφρική - ευραφρικανικός


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

Η _Ευρασία_ είναι ένας καθιερωμένος και ακριβέστατος γεωγραφικός όρος. Η _Eurarabia_ πρέπει (προς το παρόν) να θεωρηθεί άκυρος όρος από τη στιγμή που η _Eurabia_ έχει τη διάδοση και την ιστορία που έχει. Τείνω πάντως να προτιμήσω την Ευραβία στα ελληνικά, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι το ίδιο με το ξένο, αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν, ακριβώς επειδή δεν τονίζει το στοιχείο _Αραβία_. Άλλωστε, το Ισλάμ φοβούνται, άρα ένα _Ισλαμευρώπη_ θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ακριβές.


----------



## diceman (Jun 14, 2009)

anef said:


> Γιατί όχι _Ευραραβία_; (μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολα κατανοητό από το _Ευραβία_)



Φωνή βοούσης εν τη ερήμω; Υπάρχει ισχυρότερο επιχείρημα από αυτό της anef; Δώστε τις δύο εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις σε 10 ανθρώπους που δε γνωρίζουν τη λέξη Eurabia και ρωτήστε τους τι καταλαβαίνουν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

diceman said:


> Δώστε τις δύο εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις σε 10 ανθρώπους που δε γνωρίζουν τη λέξη Eurabia και ρωτήστε τους τι καταλαβαίνουν.


Υποθέτουμε ότι, αν δίναμε το Eurabia σε δέκα Εγγλέζους (πριν από την όποια διάδοση της λέξης), θα καταλάβαιναν; Εγώ πάντως έκλινα υπέρ του Ευραβία ακριβώς επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς, γιατί άμα καταλάβει θα καταλάβει λάθος. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

Να ρωτήσουμε καλύτερα την "Ευλαμπία";


----------



## diceman (Jun 14, 2009)

diceman said:


> Φωνή *βοούσης *εν τη ερήμω;



Ax, τι τα θέλω εγώ τα Αρχαία; Σωστός τύπος: Βοώσης.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 15, 2009)

Συντάσσομαι κι εγώ με anef και diceman και προκρίνω χαλαρότατα την "Ευραραβία", γιατί είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να κατανοήσει ο αναγνώστης τί θέλει να πει ο εκάστοτε ποιητής( κι ας είναι προβληματικός ο σχηματισμός της λέξης· την ορθοπαιδική/ ορθοπεδική την έχουμε δεχθεί και παραδεχθεί). Για τον αγγλόφωνο ο όρος Eurabia (ιδίως άμα τον προφέρει κι όλας) είναι πολύ πιο ευκρινής· για τον ελληνόφωνο το "Ευραβία" δεν τον οδηγεί πουθενά (:)εκτός από τα βραβεία).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

Κι εγώ υπέρ της _Ευραραβίας_ — η _Ευραβία_ μού θύμισε αμέσως την _Ευλαμπία_, την οποία και βρήκα κατά την κύλιση της σελίδας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

Πάντως, αν είναι να το μετατρέψουμε σε σφυγμομέτρηση, να ξαναρίξω στο τραπέζι την *Αραβευρώπη* -και σε δύο επιπλέον γεύσεις: *Αραβρώπη* (που ομολογώ θυμίζει περισσότερο κακογραμμένο υβρίδιο καλαμποκιού και βρώμης) και *Αραυρώπη* (όποιος το καταλαβαίνει εδώ θα κερδίζει και δώρο). :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι τάσσομαι με την _*Ευραβία*_. Την Ευραραβία την βλέπω να μπαίνει σε γλωσσοδέτη τύπου άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

Το _Αραράτ_ πάντως δεν το 'χω συναντήσει σε γλωσσοδέτες...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 15, 2009)

Αφού είχαμε και τη Βεσσαραβία... Τώρα με ένα σου;

Πάντως εδώ αν ρωτήσουμε για "Ευραβία", ξέρω τι θα καταλάβουν. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πάντως εδώ αν ρωτήσουμε για "Ευραβία", ξέρω τι θα καταλάβουν. :)



Τι; Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω και προφανώς δεν το πιάνω...

Πάντως, είτε Ευραβία ακούσει κανείς, είτε Ευραραβία, η πρώτη αντίδραση θα είναι "τι είναι αυτό;"


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι; Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω και προφανώς δεν το πιάνω...


Υποθέτω ότι θα καταλάβουν ότι η Ευραβία είναι η λέξη που προκύπτει από το χωριό τους, την Αβία, μαζί με κάτι άλλο: τον Έβρο; την Ευρώπη;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι; Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω και προφανώς δεν το πιάνω...
> "


Ε, ναι, αυτό που λέει η Αlex. Ευρώπη+Αβία (τουριστικό) Ευραβία. Αν ήταν το γειτονικό Ευρωπήδημα ...μάλλον θα το καταλάβαινες αμέσως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αφού είχαμε και τη Βεσσαραβία... Τώρα με ένα σου;


Οι Μπασαράμπ, πάντως, ήταν πάντοτε με ένα σου.

Επειδή εμένα μου βρομάνε και οι δύο όροι, αν έβρισκα αυτό το _Eurabia_ σε κάποιο κείμενο, το πιθανό είναι ότι θα το έκανα «Ευραβία» μέσα σε εισαγωγικά ή, ακόμα πιθανότερο:
ισλαμική Ευρώπη («Ευραβία» σύμφωνα με τον σαχλό όρο της μόδας)

Ευραραβία είναι, για μένα, το... Ντουμπάι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2009)

Παρενθετικά: Το Ντουμπάι μάλλον για Αμεραραβία το κόβω, και κατά τη γνώμη μου θα περιγραφόταν καλύτερα ως Αραβική Ντίσνεϊλαντ ή πώς οι νεοπλουτιστές σεΐχηδες και οι wannabe κοσμοπολίτες σκορπούν στην έρημο επιδεικτικά και ασύστολα τους πόρους (κυρίως την ενέργεια και το νερό) που λείπουν απ' όλο τον πλανήτη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2009)

daeman said:


> Παρενθετικά: Το Ντουμπάι μάλλον για Αμεραραβία το κόβω, και κατά τη γνώμη μου θα περιγραφόταν καλύτερα ως Αραβική Ντίσνεϊλαντ ή πώς οι νεοπλουτιστές σεΐχηδες και οι wannabe κοσμοπολίτες σκορπούν στην έρημο επιδεικτικά και ασύστολα την ενέργεια και τους πόρους (κυρίως το νερό) που λείπουν απ' όλο τον πλανήτη...



Για την ενέργεια, 105% δίκιο έχεις, αλλά το νερό νομίζω ότι το αφαλατώνουν (κι από θαλασσινό νερό έλλειψη δεν έχουμε...). Και btw, εκεί να δείτε πώς καλοπερνάνε οι Ινδοί και Πακιστανοί και Μπαγκλαντεσιανοί νόμιμοι μετανάστες (δεν χτίζουν φυσικά οι σεΐχηδες, σωστά; ).


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την ενέργεια, 105% δίκιο έχεις, αλλά το νερό νομίζω ότι το αφαλατώνουν (κι από θαλασσινό νερό έλλειψη δεν έχουμε...). Και btw, εκεί να δείτε πώς καλοπερνάνε οι Ινδοί και Πακιστανοί και Μπαγκλαντεσιανοί νόμιμοι μετανάστες (δεν χτίζουν φυσικά οι σεΐχηδες, σωστά; ).


 
Ναι, το νερό το αφαλατώνουν, αλλά η αφαλάτωση είναι εντελώς ασύμφορη ενεργειακά, από τις πιο ενεργοβόρες διαδικασίες (αν χαρακτηριζόταν όπως οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές θα ήταν κλάσης W), αλλιώς θα είχε λυθεί το παγκόσμιο ζήτημα της έλλειψης νερού! Το ισοζύγιο πόρων είναι σημαντική παράμετρος παντού, αλλά πολλές φορές το ξεχνάμε ή όσοι έχουν συμφέρον αποφεύγουν εκ του πονηρού να το αναφέρουν καν...


----------



## socratisv (Jun 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η _Ευρασία_ είναι ένας καθιερωμένος και ακριβέστατος γεωγραφικός όρος. Η _Eurarabia_ πρέπει (προς το παρόν) να θεωρηθεί άκυρος όρος από τη στιγμή που η _Eurabia_ έχει τη διάδοση και την ιστορία που έχει. Τείνω πάντως να προτιμήσω την Ευραβία στα ελληνικά, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι το ίδιο με το ξένο, αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν, ακριβώς επειδή δεν τονίζει το στοιχείο _Αραβία_.



Δεν συνυπάρχουν και οι δύο όροι {Eurabia & Eurarabia]; Αν ναι, δεν πρέπει να τους διαχωρίσουμε και στα Ελληνικά;



> Άλλωστε, το Ισλάμ φοβούνται, άρα ένα _Ισλαμευρώπη_ θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ακριβές.


Θα μας έρθει όπου νάναι. Προς το παρόν, αρκούμαστε στο να ξυπνάμε από το Fajr [Δεν κάνω πλάκα, ήταν το σημερινό πρωινό μου άκουσμα, προερχόμενο κάπου από τα βάθη του κέντρου της Κυψέλης)


----------

